# Introducing a second budgie



## Ginandtonic (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone give me any advice on introducing a 2nd budgie to my 3 year old male budgie please? I have heard a lot of conflicting info, is it too late to introduce a 2nd of any sex? I would just like to get him a bit more company for when we aren't around. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! X


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think it's too late to introduce another budgir to your old one. There is a chance that he won't accept the new bird, but they are very little. Budgies are flock birds and love being with other budgies.
You will need an extra cage which you will use at first for the new budgie. For a few days, keep the two cages side by side and allow the birds to see and get used to each other. When you feel the time is right, you can put them together in one cage. At first, they may not be very friendly, but they'll quickly get used to each other. However, if they start fighting, remove the new budgie and try again another time. 
i've owned countless budgies, and I can't ever remember an indroduction that went wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Ginandtonic (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

thanks for the advice, since my post I have coincidentally stumbled upon someone who has an aviary of budgies - he says I can take one in the Spring and if it doesn't get on with mine I can swap for another, if mine doesn't get on with any others I can leave it altogether!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ginandtonic said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the advice, since my post I have coincidentally stumbled upon someone who has an aviary of budgies - he says I can take one in the Spring and if it doesn't get on with mine I can swap for another, if mine doesn't get on with any others I can leave it altogether!


That's perfect! If possible, try and get a young female.


----------

